# how far to the rigs



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

Just wondering how far it was to the rigs out of Mississippi to tuna fish,close ones and far maybe a good ramp also.haven't done it just wanted to see if the cc had the range to do it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't know about MS, but from Orange Beach to Ram it's about 75nm. Obviously you would have a little less of a run, but you could base it on that to judge your range.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Biloxi to ram powell 91 miles. Pascagoula to ram powell 81 miles Gulfport to ram powell 95 miles


----------



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info,looks like that is out of range for me I have about 150 mile range with a 20 mile buffer. Any ideas on how to find them closer.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You can find them at the Nipple, 131 hole, etc. when the water is right. Someone picked up some blackfin out there last week.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Those are the spots closest to Pensacola, OB. If he is going out of Miss. there are many place to fish closer then these.


----------



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

Good info, is there much of a fishery for them around the rigs out of Orange beach,and what time of the year


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Since you can trailer your boat, it might be better for you to take it to OB or Perdido. With 150 mile range it'll be hard to hit deeper water from MS. Your looking at a 65 nm run due south to get to the 30 fathom mark. That's over half your tank of gas to just get there. If you run out of Pensacola Pass, you can be at the nipple at about 28-30 nm. Just an idea.


----------

